# Amplificador lineal fm 15 Watts con rd15hvf1



## chevitron (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro este es mi primer aporte   es un amplificador  de fm con el barato rd15 en mi país cuesta como 4 dólares, el circuito es muy simple trabaja con 14 voltios  y le he logrado sacar como 17watss pero, no le pude sacar más porque los capacitores variables se calentaban demasiado.  Ahh y me olvide poner el valor de los variables es de 60 picos,  además podemos ajustar el amplificador con estirar las bobinas o unirlas mas, L 1 es la bobina transformasora de impedancia de entrada  pueden ajustar esa bobina  estirándola o achicándola esta que saque la mayor potencia de salida   L3 es la bobina ajustadora de salida también puedes estirar o achicar la bobina  hasta que saque la mayor potencia de salida, y con el potenciómetro de bias yo hice la prueba hasta el tope que es 4.7 voltios y saco la mayor potencia, ese potenciómetro lo pueden usar como control de  potencia, yo lo estoy haciendo trabajar con 14 a 16 voltios y consume como 1,9 amperios  y parece que trabaja al 70% de eficiencia porque   los disipadores de el transistor y el de la carga  son iguales  y el de la carga puedes freír un huevo  y el del transistor apenas  esta tibio,


----------



## aure (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola Chevitron

Muchas gracias por tu aporte, tengo ganas de hacer algo con este transistor para pobres, jejeje.

es buen dato eso que dices de los radiadores, si el de la carga esta tan caliente y el otro no, es muy buena señal.
las bobinas son de hilo de cobre normal o plateado
de que diametro es el el hilo que les has puesto a tus bobinas?
 y que longitud final te han quedado?.

con que le excitas?

unas fotillos del invento vendrian bien.

saludos cordiales y feliz navidad

Aure


----------



## chevitron (Dic 26, 2013)

hola aure el hilo de cobre es de un milímetro yo lo saque de un transformador quemado y lo e plateado con estaño..el tamaño esta en la foto creo que es de 9cm de ancho y 4 de alto, y lo estoy excitando con el reconocido transmisor veronica, voy a buscar una camara para sacarle una fotito..


----------



## aure (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola de nuevo chevitron.

me refiero al tamaño final de las bobinas estiradas, es para saber cuanto estan de comprimidas.

el diametro que has puesto de las bobinas, el interior verdad?.

las bobinas estañadas conducen mejor que sin estañar?? el estaño no me acuerdo, pero yo creo que es peor conductor no?

Que bien estoy deseando de liarme.
otra cosa sera el vendedor de los transistores, que no me los de falsos, de esos chinos


----------



## aure (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola chevitron

te queria comentar el valor de 1nf del condensador de entrada de la RF.......¿es de 1000pf realmente?, perdona por el comentario, pero como siempre veo en la entrada de estos aparatos condensadores mas pequeños, me dije, no se si sera un error y por eso te lo comento.

Saludos.

Aure

PD:ya tengo pedidos los transistores


----------



## elgriego (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola colegas y felices fiestas ,en ese rango de frecuencia ,y a esos niveles de potencia ,no es imprecindible utilizar bobinas plateadas,basta con hacerlas de cobre esmaltado,Otra alternativa seria usar alhambre de alpaca,ese que usan los artesanos.


Saludos.


----------



## aure (Dic 27, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola colegas y felices fiestas ,en ese rango de frecuencia ,y a esos niveles de potencia ,no es imprecindible utilizar bobinas plateadas,basta con hacerlas de cobre esmaltado,Otra alternativa seria usar alhambre de alpaca,ese que usan los artesanos.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola griego, Feliz Navidad.

he mirado la resistividad de la alpaca y es lo mismo que el cobre, pero muchas gracias de todos modos por tu aclaracion.

griego te has fijado en el primer condensador de entrada ...no es muy alto 1nF?

Saludos griego


----------



## elgriego (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola aure,No ese valor a mi entender No es critico,fijate que despues viene otro capacitor de 50pf,este si es importante ,por supuesto que depende de la frecuencia de operacion,Pero por lo que pude indagar, el acoplamiento no es tan critico ,como si lo es, en los transistores bipolares. Te adjunto un link ,en donde se ve el circuito de prueba sugerido por toshiba,y en donde directamente acoplan la entrada de rf con 56pf al gate del mosfet,Ademas agrego algunos links que me parecieron interesantes.



http://www.electroniq.net/radio-frequency/rd15hvf1-rf-amplifier-electronic-
project.html

http://f6bcu.monsite-orange.fr/deo2ssb/

http://www.polisoftlab.info/PA06.htm

http://airrace.en.seekic.com/product/integrated_circuits_ics/RD15HVF1.html

Realmente muy interesante este transitor,voy a tener que conseguir alguno para jugar un poco.

Saludos y Feliz Año.


----------



## chevitron (Dic 27, 2013)

El capacitor de entrada de 1000 picos no es tan importante es solo para no tener un corte en la entrada a veces yo no pongo ese capacitos. Y el capacitor de cincuenta  picos ese si es importante lo puedes remplazar por un capacitor variable ra sinonicar mejor la entrada pero no influye  mucho, y también puedes remplazar el capacitor variable  de salida del colector  por dos capacitores de 25picos, en las pruebas que hice la máxima potencia se logra ajustando el capacitos de salida de la antena y estirando la bobina o achicándola  dependiendo de la frecuencia.
Y no sabía eso del alambre de alpaca, lo voy a probar..



aquí unas fotitos que de unos transmisores que repare que llevaban este transistor.
ahh la entrada de este amplificador es  banda ancha no se nesesita ajustar mucho, eso si en la salida hay que matarse ajustando por que la salida no es de banda ancha..


----------



## aure (Dic 28, 2013)

Hola chevitron y griego.

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda.

chevitron en tu diseño la bobina de entrada esta puesta entre la linea RF y masa....y en todos los amplificadores que veo esta bobina esta en serie en la linea de RF de entrada, perdona no soy ingeniero, soy electromecanico y como lo veo de esta forma, por eso te pregunto.

por ejemplo en tu foto se ve como esta en serie, porque esa diferencia en la conexion de la bobina de entrada??.

hechadme una mano, jejeje

Saludos cordiales

aure


----------



## elgriego (Dic 28, 2013)

Y no sabía eso del alambre de alpaca, lo voy a probar..

Buen dia colega chevitron, Ese comportamiento se observa en cualquier conductor de superfice brillante,por supuesto que la plata es mejor,como ya sabemos esto imfluye en el Q de la bobina,pero ,en vhf ,y quizas un poco mas arriba,me animaria a decir hasta 300Mhz ,no he observado, diferencias fundamentales en la comfeccion de las bobinas,Recuerdo que cuando era mas joven,llegue a utilizar un alhambre ,digamos plateado ,que venia para reparar los fusibles domiciliarios,y o casualidad era de 0,8mm y de 1 mm.


Saludos y Feliz año.


----------



## aure (Ene 14, 2014)

aure dijo:


> Hola chevitron y griego.
> 
> Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda.
> 
> ...



Hola chevitron que tal.

te pregunte lo anterior, que he citado y no me has dicho nada, me lo podias aclarar, pues esas no son fotos de lo que tu dices que has hecho. si no es molestia pon unas fotos del amplificador que has hecho tu y asi salimos de dudas con los tamaños y las bobinas serie o derivacion.

saludos y gracias

Aure


----------



## aure (Ene 18, 2014)

lsedr dijo:


> yo tambien lo voy a montar, saludos
> 
> acá encontré otro link:
> http://www.buahdua.com/data/88-108MHz_15W_MOSFET_PA.gif



Hola isedr.

Yo tambien entre otros voy a experimentar ese tambien, sacare las bobinas a escala, os adjunto una foto de uno muy paraecido en todo salvo las bobinas, lleva casi todo igual.

me pregunto cuale bobinas iran mejor,,, lo digo por si el de la foto al ser un amplificador comercial a lo mejor para la foto le ponen bobinas distintas.
digo esto porque tu esquema y la foto que pongo son identicos.
yo probare con las bobinas de ambos circuitos a ver que tal, el de la foto lo dan para 12 watios en una tienda ebay y es igualito al esquema tuyo y que yo tambien tengo

si lo haces pronto muestranoslo y comenta dificultades si las tuvieras

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 19, 2014)

Hola Colegas,Aqui subo el resto de la data ,que complementa al circuito posteado por lsedr.




Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , los capacitores de RF enpleados en ese proyecto son tipo Chip SMD y preferencialmente deven sener los de la marca norteamericana ATC (American Tecnologies Ceramics) , estes son caros e de dificil aquisiciõn pero tienem una performance demasiado buena en relaciõn a los capacitores comunes.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Feb 4, 2014)

kakemarake dijo:


> hola el pcb esta para bajarselo gracias



Hola Amigo.

El pcb te lo tienes que apañar como puedas mirando los dibujos y fotos y sacando escalas basandote en el transistor capsula TO220, con eso y la fotos la puedes deducir.

Saludos cordiales
Aure


----------



## transistor2020 (Abr 29, 2014)

saludos no se puede hacer un transmisor de potencia con un mosfet convencional de los que traen los tv lcd , o los de las fuente de pc o de un tv  como hacer un transmisor stereo o mejor un amplificador de rf para fm con un mosfet de una fuente de tv de plasma o fuente atx alguien que me diga por favor gracias?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> saludos no se puede hacer un transmisor de potencia con un mosfet convencional de los que traen los tv lcd , o los de las fuente de pc o de un tv  como hacer un transmisor stereo o mejor un amplificador de rf para fm con un mosfet de una fuente de tv de plasma o fuente atx alguien que me diga por favor gracias?


Hola caro achi6000 , desafortunadamente lo que planteas  NO es possible , los transistores tipo Mosfet originalmente proyectados para andar en fuentes comutadas no andan en altas frequencias (VHF) por seneren demasiados lentos y no respuenden a las frequencias de RF (dezenas o centenas de Mhz).
Haora SI actualmente existen muchos transistores tipo MosFet especialmente desahollados para andar en altas frequencias(LDMOS) y incluso eses son mui mejores que su "primos" los transistores BJT ( Bipolares).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Abr 29, 2014)

gracias por la explicacion lo que pasa es lo siguiente yo tengo un transmisor fm pll de esos para mp3 se alimenta con 5 voltios como pero su watts es pobre me imagino que es en miliwatts, yo quiero es amplificar la potencia a 10 watts por lo menos o 5 watts pero con transitor menos dificil de conseguir ya que aca en venezuela son caros quisiera un circuito bueno estable para un amplificador rf para fm


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2014)

Bueno quanto a un bueno circuito amplificador de RF para transmissores fm pll para mp3 hay muchos aca mismo en ese foro , haora quanto a lo elevado costo de transistores de RF desafortunadamente eso sienpre fue asi , y para peorar un poco mas las cosas actualmente hay muchos conponentes especificos para andar en RF falsificados de procedencia China.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Abr 29, 2014)

y no sabras de algun circuito sencillo pero estable?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2014)

Si , basta buscar aca :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/index3.html, seguramente logras encontrar lo que piedes.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 21, 2014)

hla amigo,. transistor2020., proba este es buenicimo., [Aporte] Amplificador de RF para modulador MP3 - Página 8,. asta pronto amigo,. saludos colegas de foros de electronica.,


----------



## fuenteslmj (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola amigos de foro e comprado el transistor rd15hvf1 y relizado el circuito mi duda de cuantos mm deben ser las bobina segun el diagrama son de .25 o sea 2,5 centimetro


----------



## aure (Ene 5, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro e comprado el transistor rd15hvf1 y relizado el circuito mi duda de cuantos mm deben ser las bobina segun el diagrama son de .25 o sea 2,5 centimetro



Hola, es 0,25 pulgadas osea 6mm de interior( esta en sitema americano y el grosor del hilo tambien).

mirate este post mio sobre ese amplificador y otros  ya realizados y leelo bien, para  las precauciones sobre el mosfet.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisores-amplificadores-fm-88-108mhz-132314/


y enseñanos que tal te salio y como rinde.
 saludos

Aure


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 5, 2016)

¿Donde habeis conseguido el transistor? ¿No habrá riesgo de que sea "falso" o "trucho"?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> ¿Donde habeis conseguido el transistor? ¿No habrá riesgo de que sea "falso" o "trucho"?


! Desafortunadamente si ! caro Don Andrxx es comun conpra transistores "RD15" truchos Chinos (ao menos aca por esas latitudes , Brasil ).   
Pueden hasta sener transistores MosFet , pero no funcionan con RF (mui probablemente son remaquillados)
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 5, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Desafortunadamente si ! caro Don Andrxx es comun conpra transistores "RD15" truchos Chinos (ao menos aca por esas latitudes , Brasil ).
> Pueden hasta sener transistores MosFet , pero no funcionan con RF (mui probablemente son remaquillados)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Buenas Daniel, jajajajja me hace gracia como llamais a los transistores falsos ,jajajajajj TRUCHOOSS ,
Yo la verdad no se si seran truchos los que e comprado yo, pero desde luego rinden bien, ahora eso si son muy delicados al manipularlos con el soldador, me imagino que los originales tambien seran asi de sesibles, pero haber quien es el guapo que consigue uno original mitsubisi para comprobarlo, yo e comprado a inglaterra y a china y la unica diferencia fue el precio, pero funcinaban exactamente igual de 12 a 15 watios de salida indiferentemente del que fuera.

Saludos cordiales Daniel desde la "Mancha Toledana". FELIZ 2016

Aurelio


----------



## fuenteslmj (Ene 5, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola, es 0,25 pulgadas osea 6mm de interior( esta en sitema americano y el grosor del hilo tambien).
> 
> mirate este post mio sobre ese amplificador y otros  ya realizados y leelo bien, para  las precauciones sobre el mosfet.
> 
> ...



gracias Aure mirare tu pos con mucho cuidado y modificar lo que debo ante de hacer funcionar el amplificador ya que el transistor me costo mucho encontrarlo aquí en Chile santiago lo puede comprar en alexconfm vale 12.500 pesos


----------



## aure (Ene 5, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> gracias Aure mirare tu pos con mucho cuidado y modificar lo que debo ante de hacer funcionar el amplificador ya que el transistor me costo mucho encontrarlo aquí en Chile santiago lo puede comprar en alexconfm vale 12.500 pesos



Hola fuenteslmj.

perdona que sea pesado con las precauciones sobre el mosfet rd15.

cuando lo vayas a soldar desenchufa el soldador y que este, este conectado su cuerpo metalico a tierra.
que la placa del ampli este a tierra
que la antena no este conectada y tu si te pones un brazalete de papel de alumio en una muñeca y conectado a tierra, pues mejor.

esa sera la unica forma que puedas quitar y poner tu mosfet muchas veces de tu placa si fuera necesario, sin romper su puerta.

saludos y enseñanos el ampliiii.

saludos
Aure


----------



## fuenteslmj (Ene 5, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola fuenteslmj.
> 
> perdona que sea pesado con las precauciones sobre el mosfet rd15.
> 
> ...


----------



## aure (Ene 6, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> gracias por tus recomendaciones. ahora mi transmisor tiene un alcance de  2 km tiene 1 transistor 2sc380 ,2sc710 y un bfr91 y una antena de unos 7 metros de altura y un cable coaxial de 75 ohms mi consulta. al colocar el amplificador de 15 watt con el mosfet rd15hvf1 debo cambiar el cable ya que cuesta conseguir el rg59 solo encuentro el rg6. ha la antena es una dipolo abierta  cortada a la frecuencia de 90.3 mhz








Hola fuenteslmj.

el rg 59 es de 75 ohms, querras decir rg58 (50ohms), si consigues rg58, tendrias que hacer una antena tipo BAZOKA con ese mismo cable rg58, esto es porque la antena bazoka tendria 50 ohms igual que el rg58 y la salida del ampli, y la antena tuya ahora mismo tiene 75 ohms al ser dipolo abierto y tu cable tambien 75ohms.... las antenas bazokas tienen la misma impedancia que el cable con el que se fabrican.
Hay info sobre como hacerlas aqui en el foro.

o bien puedes comprar ese rg6 e ir cortando o alargando el cable de la subida hasta que tengas la minimas ondas reflejadas "ROE"con tu antena actual, pues cortandolo a medida te puede quedar bien para 12 o 15 watt, necesitaras un medidor de ROE o te lo tendras que fabricar, es sencillo y hay info aqui en el foro.

aure.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> aure dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola fuenteslmj.
> ...


----------



## aure (Ene 7, 2016)

Hola Daniel y fuenteslmj

Si es verdad hay algunos cables de 75 ohms que no se deja soldar la malla a mi me paso, pero la gran mayoria de cables de tv de 75 ohms si se deja soldar la malla, es cuestion que fuenteslmj pruebe a ver cual se deja soldar, pues tendra que cortar y empalmar hata que averigue la longuitud correcta hasta su antena de dipolo abierto 75 homs, estate al loro funeteslmj pues lo que dice Daniel es importante.

Saludos 

Aure


----------



## fuenteslmj (Ene 16, 2016)

hola a todos aquí dejo unas fotos de lo que e logrado realizar trasmisor maxell,amplificador del maxell y termino del circuito con el rd15hv1f acepto sugerencias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola car Don fuenteslmj ,premeramente  te recomendo altamente a conectar las tarjetas con cable coaxial y nunca  con singelos hilos de cubre ( eso en lo camiño de RF).
Los hilos de cubre irradian RF y seguramente lo funcionamento de todo lo equipo agregado (todos los estagios conectados y  funcionado ) es inestable con gran possibilidad de generación de frequenzias espureas y molestas , eso debido a oscilaciones parasitas .    
Otro gran segredo en montagens (armaciones) de RF es manter las  conecciones entre conponentes lo mas chicas (curtas) que  possible   
Ahora contenos como te fue los resultados obtenidos con tu montagen (alcançe a la redonda y calidad de la transmissión )  
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Ene 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola car Don fuenteslmj ,premeramente  te recomendo altamente a conectar las tarjetas con cable coaxial y nunca  con singelos hilos de cubre ( eso en lo camiño de RF).
> Los hilos de cubre irradian RF y seguramente lo funcionamento de todo lo equipo agregado (todos los estagios conectados y  funcionado ) es inestable con gran possibilidad de generación de frequenzias espureas y molestas , eso debido a oscilaciones parasitas .
> Otro gran segredo en montagens (armaciones) de RF es manter las  conecciones entre conponentes lo mas chicas (curtas) que  possible
> Ahora contenos como te fue los resultados obtenidos con tu montagen (alcançe a la redonda y calidad de la transmissión )
> ...





gracias por la sugerencia Daniel Lopes mañana mismo corrigiere las conexiones entre las tarjetas con cable coaxial alcance actual 1km. sin el amplificador con el rd15hv1f como subo un video al foro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> gracias por la sugerencia Daniel Lopes mañana mismo corrigiere las conexiones entre las tarjetas con cable coaxial alcance actual 1km.


Muy poco lo alcançe  , mediste la potenzia de salida de tu montagen 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Ene 16, 2016)

es un buen alcance don Daniel, ya con el rd15 tendta que superar los diez kilometros.. 
yo hice un transmisor con un transmisor de carro y un bfg541, luego el rd15 alimentado con 18volitios y su alcance fue de 20 kilómetros..


----------



## fuenteslmj (Ene 16, 2016)

aqui le envio un enlace de un video de mi radio con audio para que escuchen


			
				fuenteslmj dijo:
			
		

> http://experimentalfm.no-ip.org/muestra.avi







Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Muy poco lo alcançe  , mediste la potenzia de salida de tu montagen
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 1 km a la redonda en perfecta conducciones hasta 2 km pero al 1.40 se empieza a degradar la señal con cerro de por medio


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 17, 2016)

Sobre el cable que empleas para llegar a la antena, podes usar el que quieras ya que para tu potencia estás sobrado con RG59 o RG6. Ante la duda, cortalo a múltiplos de media longitud de onda física y te aseguras de que no se comporte como un transformador, sino como un espejo.

Luego, respecto a lo que cubris, realmente no sabemos a qué se debe. En mi ciudad, más concretamente en mi barrio, si encendes un transmisor de 40w, no vas a llegar a más de un par de cuadras (y eso que hay muy buena línea de vista), pero si el mismo equipo, con la mismas condiciones, se enciende en otro punto de la ciudad, podes llegar a varios km.

No estoy de acuerdo con el modulador que empleas. Es muy probable que tengas armónicos por todos lados y que tu potencia no sean 15w reales en la frecuencia en que transmitis. Por eso en principio es muy importante disponer del instrumental adecuado. Te recomiendo que hagas tu propio vco, aunque sea un oscilador libre, así ves la diferencia.


----------



## aure (Ene 17, 2016)

chevitron dijo:


> es un buen alcance don Daniel, ya con el rd15 tendta que superar los diez kilometros..
> yo hice un transmisor con un transmisor de carro y un bfg541, luego el rd15 alimentado con 18volitios y su alcance fue de 20 kilómetros..




Hola Chevitron,, podrias poner algo de lo hiciste tu::::el preampli y el circuito rd 15 que hiciste,   nos vendria bien comparar con nuestros preamplis y RD15s.

saludos cordiales 

Aure





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Muy poco lo alcançe  , mediste la potenzia de salida de tu montagen
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



hola, el alcance esta bien para el prempli solo, fuentelmj que preampli usaste,, nos puedes poner el plano?

Aure





fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola a todos aquí dejo unas fotos de lo que e logrado realizar trasmisor maxell,amplificador del maxell y termino del circuito con el rd15hv1f acepto sugerencias



Hola fuentesmj

las bobinas del rd15 no las has hecho de 6 mm de interior parece ,,,porque las has hecho mayores o al menos eso me parece ver ,estas cosas son muy delicadas para cambiar los valores originales que van muy bien por cierto con 6mm de interior y las espiras del plano original.

Saludos 
Aure


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 17, 2016)

Hola a todos , yo entiendi en  lo post#38 que lo paso final (RD15) ya estabas incluso ,por eso aclare que 1Km es muy poco alcançe con supostos 15 Wattios en la antena  ,asi pregunte cual fue la potenzia final obtenida ( presuposto que fue medida ).
Estimado Don Chevi , no me gusta nin un poco alimentar un paso basado en un  RD15 con 18 Voltios en su Dreno sob lo riesgo de dañarlo prematuramente (pasar a una vida mejor en muy poco tienpo de funcionamento )    
Serias muy bienvenido lo diagrama esquemactico de tu amplificador (bfg541 + RD15 ) para apreciación y inspiración entre todos nosotros aficcionados en FM    
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 22, 2016)

como pruebo el probar el mosfet rd15hvf1, no se si esta esta malo o es el pll, los pines del trasistor son G S D, cuando pongo el positivo en S y el negativo en D, en escala de diodo si me marca pero al invertir las punta de prueva no marca no se si esta bueno o no se si se prueba como un mosfet normal ya que este es de RF.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2016)

dalsaur dijo:


> como pruebo el probar el mosfet rd15hvf1, no se si esta esta malo o es el pll, los pines del trasistor son G S D, cuando pongo el positivo en S y el negativo en D, en escala de diodo si me marca pero al invertir las punta de prueva no marca no se si esta bueno o no se si se prueba como un mosfet normal ya que este es de RF.


Hola caro Don dalsaur , desafortunadamente es muy comun transistores RD15 Truchos Chinos a venta , algunos son tan falsos que lo Dreno es su dicipador (terminal central)  
Genralmente la serigrafia es mediocre.
Te recomendo que premeramente cheque la potenzia del PLL (esa debe andar en torno de unos 250 hasta 500miliwattios . La polarización DC del Gate (VGS) no debe sener mas que unos 5 Voltios , verifique se la curriente del Dreno canbia con lo valor del VGS (mas VGS , mas curriente absorvida por en Dreno )  
Ahora si NO hay amplificación es muy probable que tengas en las manos un transistor falsificado    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 22, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don dalsaur , desafortunadamente es muy comun transistores RD15 Truchos Chinos a venta , algunos son tan falsos que lo Dreno es su dicipador (terminal central)
> Genralmente la serigrafia es mediocre.
> Te recomendo que premeramente cheque la potenzia del PLL (esa debe andar en torno de unos 250 hasta 500miliwattios . La polarización DC del Gate (VGS) no debe sener mas que unos 5 Voltios , verifique se la curriente del Dreno canbia con lo valor del VGS (mas VGS , mas curriente absorvida por en Dreno )
> Ahora si NO hay amplificación es muy probable que tengas en las manos un transistor falsificado
> ...



gacias Daniel Lopes, el trasistor funcionaba bien  , pero vi que la potencia bajo y despues no quiso funcionar, me gustaria saber si con el tester se puede probar.los pines son G.S.D   en este trasistor el source va al gnd o al chaisis  saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2016)

dalsaur dijo:


> gacias Daniel Lopes, el trasistor funcionaba bien  , pero vi que la potencia bajo y despues no quiso funcionar, me gustaria saber si con el tester se puede probar.los pines son G.S.D   en este trasistor el source va al gnd o al chaisis  saludo


Funcionaba , ahora no funciona mas , entonses cheque lo PLL si ese genera ao menos unos 250miliwattios , cheque la tensión de VGS directamente en el Gate , eso  sin RF aplicada , cheque los capacitores de las reds de adaptación (entrada y salida) , en urtimo caso canbie lo transistor RD15 por otro nuevo.
Testear  un transistor MosFet para RF con multimetro solamente checas su caracteristicas estacticas (para DC) , eso ya es un bueno comezo una ves que si el no trabaja en "DC" tanpoco en RF.  
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jun 14, 2016)

hola amigos una consulta cuanto es lo mínimo y máximo de excitación para el  rd15hvf1 por que logre hacerlo funcionar y cubre bastante bien  como 4 kilómetro pero al parecer no esta dando 15 watt tendría que mejorar la primera etapa que cuenta con 2sc380 2sc717 y 2sc2053 y que opinan si cambio o cambio por transistores brf91 brf96 ha tengo un bfg135 una sugerencia por fabor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola caro Don fuenteslmj te recomendo enpleyar 1 BRF91 excitando 2 BRF96 en paralelo y  ese excitando 1 RD15 , incluso ese proyecto hay disponible en la Internet , basta buscar por ejenplo : http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifier NoTune Profline 15W (RD15)/ o ese aca: http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. picar en "minitura de Adjuntos" que hay aca un bueno ejenplo.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 14, 2016)

hola amigos logre ya resultados con el rd15 cubro 5 kilómetros con un cerro de por medio mi pregunta es la siguientes  al amplificador con el rd15 le agregue un regulador de 12 volts  para tener un voltaje estable pero note que al mover el bias del amplificador el voltaje que entra cae .ejemplo pongo el bias a unos 3 volts. el voltaje cae de 12 a 8 voltios y si bajo el bias a menos volts el voltaje de entrada sube pero baja la potencia.lo estoy alimentando con 12,03 volts de 1 amp


----------



## miguelus (Jul 14, 2016)

Buenas tardes fuenteslmj.

Lo que te está pasando tiene toda la pinta de ser que el Regulador no aguanta la intensidad requerida por el Transistor de potencia y se viene a bajo.

Pero... ¿Por qué piensas que el Amplificador necesita una tensión estabilizada?

Sal U2


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 14, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes fuenteslmj.
> 
> Lo que te está pasando tiene toda la pinta de ser que el Regulador no aguanta la intensidad requerida por el Transistor de potencia y se viene a bajo.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu respuesta y te paso a responder en el sector que vivo últimos meses ha variado mucho el voltaje y muchos cortes de energía eléctricas y las variaciones de voltaje la he notado en las ampolletas a veces  empiezan a titilar pero es cosas de décima de segundo pero se nota e medido el voltaje eléctrico a veces esta en 220 volts y a veces 190 volts.dice la compañía eléctrica que se va solucionar el problema.
y por eso le coloque el regulador no quiero que se me valla a quemar.
¿entonce quito el regulador de voltaje? hare la prueba sin el como es en el circuito original
y gracias amigos.


----------



## aure (Jul 14, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta y te paso a responder en el sector que vivo últimos meses ha variado mucho el voltaje y muchos cortes de energía eléctricas y las variaciones de voltaje la he notado en las ampolletas a veces  empiezan a titilar pero es cosas de décima de segundo pero se nota e medido el voltaje eléctrico a veces esta en 220 volts y a veces 190 volts.dice la compañía eléctrica que se va solucionar el problema.
> y por eso le coloque el regulador no quiero que se me valla a quemar.
> ¿entonce quito el regulador de voltaje? hare la prueba sin el como es en el circuito original
> y gracias amigos.



Hola opino lo mismo que migelus....le falta corriente a tu eatabilizador.....pon algun regulador regulable mas potente
...hay muchos aqui y en la web ...pues veo bien si le quieres tener siempre al maximo de voltaje sobre 14 maximo.

.tambien decirte que e este hilo te hice una pregunta sobre las bobinas ...pues parwcian mas grandes que en los ampkis que hay en la web ...y no nos has contestado el porque las hiciste mas grandes

saludos


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 14, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola opino lo mismo que migelus....le falta corriente a tu eatabilizador.....pon algun regulador regulable mas potente
> ...hay muchos aqui y en la web ...pues veo bien si le quieres tener siempre al maximo de voltaje sobre 14 maximo.
> 
> .tambien decirte que e este hilo te hice una pregunta sobre las bobinas ...pues parwcian mas grandes que en los ampkis que hay en la web ...y no nos has contestado el porque las hiciste mas grandes
> ...



ha lo de las bobinas ya lo corregí como me lo indicaron y quedaron bien el amplificador ya funciona solo ahora era el problema del voltaje como le contaba anteriormente ahora terminando de escribir paso a sacar el regulador y poner directo el voltaje como el amplificador originan ha me gustaría ponerle un marcador de potencia copiando de otro circuito que usa el rd15hvf1 adjuntare la imagen solo me interesa la parte del indicador. ah vistos otro circuito con el rd15hvf1 con un transistor bfg135.aunque me dijeron que no funcionaban muy bien en el rango de frecuencia ya que es para microondas .saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola amigos logre ya resultados con el rd15 cubro 5 kilómetros con un cerro de por medio mi pregunta es la siguientes  al amplificador con el rd15 le agregue un regulador de 12 volts  para tener un voltaje estable pero note que al mover el bias del amplificador el voltaje que entra cae .ejemplo pongo el bias a unos 3 volts. el voltaje cae de 12 a 8 voltios y si bajo el bias a menos volts el voltaje de entrada sube pero baja la potencia.lo estoy alimentando con 12,03 volts de 1 amp


Hola a todos , una salida sensilla serias agregar un transistor 2N3055 como seguidor de tensión en la salida del regulador 7812 y un diodo 1N4001 en serie con lo terminal de tierra del regulador de modo conpensar la queda de 0,7 del VBE del transistor 2N3055.   
Otra dica menos prolija serias agregar directamente 3 reguladores 7812 en paralelo 
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Jul 14, 2016)

a los reguladores ponle unas resistencias de 033 ohms para que trabajen parejos


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 15, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , una salida sensilla serias agregar un transistor 2N3055 como seguidor de tensión en la salida del regulador 7812 y un diodo 1N4001 en serie con lo terminal de tierra del regulador de modo conpensar la queda de 0,7 del VBE del transistor 2N3055.
> Otra dica menos prolija serias agregar directamente 3 reguladores 7812 en paralelo
> !Suerte en los desahollos !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




seria algo parecido a lo voy colocar en la imagen gracias a todos por sus ayuda


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 15, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> seria algo parecido a lo voy colocar en la imagen gracias a todos por sus ayuda




Hola...Si tu problema es de tensión baja en la linea(190Vac en vez de 220Vac))ese tipo de reguladores/estabilizadores solo trabaja con tensiones superior en al menos 3V a la de la salida.
Te aclaro esto por que me pareció(puede ser solo una apreciación mía) como estas comentando me parece que no tiene claro este concepto.
Tendrías que asegurarte que cuando en la linea están presente solo 190Vac en vez de los 220Vac, en la entrada del regulador tenga disponible a plena carga al menos 16Vdc. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## hackmanice (Ago 3, 2016)

Buenas amigos hace rato no posteaba, me pudieran ayudar con un esquema preamplificador para este circuito fácil de construir con entrada de 10mW y salida 200mW a 500mW.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 3, 2016)

hackmanice dijo:


> Buenas amigos hace rato no posteaba, me pudieran ayudar con un esquema preamplificador para este circuito fácil de construir con entrada de 10mW y salida 200mW a 500mW.



Pues busque! Acá en el Foro se ha hablado harto sobre eso, y hay tópics donde hemos hecho varios esquemas de amplificadores de ese tipo.


----------



## hackmanice (Ago 3, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Pues busque! Acá en el Foro se ha hablado harto sobre eso, y hay tópics donde hemos hecho varios esquemas de amplificadores de ese tipo.




Severa rta, se que hay mucha información, necesito es la referencia de alguien que allá montado uno y le hubiera funcionado


----------



## aure (Ago 4, 2016)

hackmanice dijo:


> Severa rta, se que hay mucha información, necesito es la referencia de alguien que allá montado uno y le hubiera funcionado



Hola ..no se que quieres decir con ""severa rta.""

David te dice la verdad ...busca un poco . Es posible que pierdas 5 o 6 o 10 horas leyendo post pero asi veras todos los que hemos construido diferentes y probados.

que significa ""severa rta"" no te entiendo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don hackmanice de dejo aca un link : http://electronics-diy.com/400mw-vco-fm-transmitter.php , basta ingresar con tu sinal de 10mW en lo capacitor "C6" (8.2pF).
! Ese circuito es muy clasico y seguramente anda de premera !
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 4, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola ..no se que quieres decir con ""severa rta.""
> 
> David te dice la verdad ...busca un poco . Es posible que pierdas 5 o 6 o 10 horas leyendo post pero asi veras todos los que hemos construido diferentes y probados.
> 
> que significa ""severa rta"" no te entiendo



Lo que sucede es que no sólo se trata de armar un circuito, sino que también se debe entender su funcionamiento, para así evitar futuros problemas y/o dudas. 

Lo mejor es darse un tiempo para leer y comprender lo que aparece aquí en el foro. Una vez hecho esto, recién aventurarse en armar algo. Hasta el día de hoy lo sigo haciendo y ha sido útil para mis últimos desarrollos.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 4, 2016)

Entiendo que hackmanice, trata de decir que es una severa respuesta, se sintió mal, por la forma en que dieron respuesta  a su solicitud, y creo que para eso están  los moderadores;  los foreros, no debemos tomarnos atribuciones, que no nos competen, o acaso hemos nacido sabiendo?, creo yo, opino a riesgo de que me sancionen, saludos.


----------



## aure (Ago 5, 2016)

hackmanice dijo:


> Buenas amigos hace rato no posteaba, me pudieran ayudar con un esquema preamplificador para este circuito fácil de construir con entrada de 10mW y salida 200mW a 500mW.



Hola amigo...prueba con este que hice yo ...tienes todas las medidas de bobinas y fotos y esta comprobado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-1-3-watt-tx-fm-mp3-coche-132308/

La potencia la puedes bajar poniendo una resistencia de 10 a 100 ohmios  en emisor del transistor final...o mas facil tocando el el condensador de entrada o bajando la alimentacion a 9voltios

Si observas se parece al de señor Daniel Lopez

por cierto que ampli rd 15 vas hacer...si haces el de chevitron ..te aviso que no esta debidamente documentado...puesto que quieres cosas comprobadas haz el que yo hice totalmente comprobado...esta en un post llamado ..emisorws y amplificadores fm 88 108

 informanos de que tal te fue el que hagas

muchos saludos

aure


----------



## djmyky (Ago 12, 2016)

Una consulta respecto al transistor rd15hvf1. Cuando lo compre me marcaba entre source y draind diodo hasta ahí todo bien el problema. Es entre Source y Gate al comprar tenía resistencia entre 50 ohms pero realice las pruebas y amplificada normal pero. Luego bajo la potencia ahora la resistencia entre Source y Gate es de 10 ohms es normal que se comporte así o será un transistor falso?  Gracias la inquietud ala comunidad


----------



## aure (Ago 12, 2016)

djmyky dijo:


> Una consulta respecto al transistor rd15hvf1. Cuando lo compre me marcaba entre source y draind diodo hasta ahí todo bien el problema. Es entre Source y Gate al comprar tenía resistencia entre 50 ohms pero realice las pruebas y amplificada normal pero. Luego bajo la potencia ahora la resistencia entre Source y Gate es de 10 ohms es normal que se comporte así o será un transistor falso?  Gracias la inquietud ala comunidad



Hola 
los rd15 mios entre souce y gate es resistencia infinita ..pues es un condesador gate con source.

si tu rd15 marcaba 50ohms ...ya estaba mal por ti al tocarlo o venia mal....y ahora por supuesto ya esta mal
Le mi post anterior sobre el amplificador rd15 y veras las precauciones sobre como manipularlo...
yo rompi un par de ellos al manipularlos con el soldador por electricidad estatica 
lee el post   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisores-amplificadores-fm-88-108mhz-132314/
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2016)

djmyky dijo:


> Una consulta respecto al transistor rd15hvf1. Cuando lo compre me marcaba entre source y draind diodo hasta ahí todo bien el problema. Es entre Source y Gate al comprar tenía resistencia entre 50 ohms pero realice las pruebas y amplificada normal pero. Luego bajo la potencia ahora la resistencia entre Source y Gate es de 10 ohms es normal que se comporte así o será un transistor falso?  Gracias la inquietud ala comunidad



! Falso , trucho Chino y desafortunadamente un facto actualmete comum    .
Lo normal es tener un diodo entre Dreno Y Sourse , alta inpedancia entre Gate y Sourse y bajissima inpedancia entre Dreno y sourse cuando hay mas de 3 o 5 Voltios entre Gate y Sourse tal como un transistor MosFet canal "N" para mas bajas frequenzias.
Haora cuando hay una baja inpedancia entre Gate y Sourse desafortunadamente ese transistor si fue a una vida mejor o es trucho Chino    
Coincido plenamente con Don aure cuanto a las técnicas apropriadas para manusear un transistor MosFet porque su gate es muy sensible a descargas electrostaticas y si estropia facilmente. 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 10, 2016)

Amigos, tengo un equipo de 8w y aun que tiene limado el transistor de potencia estimo que es un Rd15...el equipo es un microplus, consulta si modifico la fuente, podre sacarle los 15w? alguien probo?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 10, 2016)

Hola ariel27,Para poder responderte a esa pregunta tendriamos que ver el circuito,se supone que haciendo algunas modificaciones y quizas incrementando un poco el +b de la etapa final ,algo tendria que aumentar ,pero sin imformacion detallada del circuito son solo suposiciones.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 10, 2016)

Gracias..no lo tengo al circuito y  es complicado relevarlo ya que tiene capacitores smd...el +B es de 12v.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 10, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Gracias..no lo tengo al circuito y  es complicado relevarlo ya que tiene capacitores smd...el +B es de 12v.


Buenas fotos (con calidad) de tu equipo (las dos caras del PCB)  son inprecidible para puder ayudarte ao contento 
Quizaz tu transistor en realidad sea un RD06 y no un RD15 y como ese estas apagado no es possible saper si es uno o otro . 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Sep 10, 2016)

ariel27 lo usas con una etapa de potencia? vas a sumarle mas modulos? si le subis la potencia al exitador con el mismo modulo podes quemar el transistor del amplificador de potencia,saludos


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 12, 2016)

EXETV...no solo tengo este equipo...


----------



## exetv (Sep 16, 2016)

hay un modelo nuevo de excitadores microplus que solo llegan a 8 watts, la nueva linea que tiene display lcd, pues es para excitar potencias con transistores LDMOS, no se que modelo es tu equipo, tambien puedes hacele una potencia, a lo mejor es lo mas conveniente, saludos


----------



## vlayo (Feb 1, 2017)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro e comprado el transistor rd15hvf1 y relizado el circuito mi duda de cuantos mm deben ser las bobina segun el diagrama son de .25 o sea 2,5 centimetro



Cuanto es lo máximo de voltaje bias para este circuito, ya que yo lo hice y con 1.5w entrada y 1.9v de bias le saque 10w. y quiero sacarle 15 muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> Cuanto es lo máximo de voltaje bias para este circuito, ya que yo lo hice y con 1.5w entrada y 1.9v de bias le saque 10w. y quiero sacarle 15 muchas gracias.


Hola caro Don vlayo , se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico enpleyado y si possible algunas fotos de tu montagen ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Feb 2, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don vlayo , se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico enpleyado y si possible algunas fotos de tu montagen ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias por atender mi inquietud, el circuito es este:
https://gyazo.com/461e1de59f8c1b68a71f131823036df9
y lo realice en eagle aca una foto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> gracias por atender mi inquietud, el circuito es este:
> https://gyazo.com/461e1de59f8c1b68a71f131823036df9
> y lo realice en eagle aca una foto.


Bueno la dica que te dejo aca es enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso esa hecha en fibra de vidrio FR4 de dos caras de cubre , No olvidar de corto circuitar las dos caras en todos los  puntos de tierra de lo circuito de RF (capacitores , resistores y principalmente  lo Sourse del transistor). Afortunadamente lo Sourse dese transistor es conectado directamente a su parte mectalica , asi dispensando lo uso de mica ayslante , lo tornillo de fijación del transistor tanbien debe quedarse muy bien aterrizado en lo plano de tierra de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso por meo de un terminal mectalico .
La tensión de Gate puede llegar hasta 5,0 Voltios maximos , mas que eso lo transistor consume mucha curriente de la fuente  sin mas gaño de potenzia aparente.
No olvidar de poner un ejelente dicipador de calor de modo dicipar la caloria generada por lo transistor.
La tensión de alimentación dese lineal debe quedarse en 13,8 Voltios , esa es una buena tensión donde no hay lo riesgo de dañar prematuramente lo transistor.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Feb 2, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno la dica que te dejo aca es enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso esa hecha en fibra de vidrio FR4 de dos caras de cubre , corto circuitar las dos caras en todos puntos de tierra de lo circuito de RF.
> La tensión de Gate puede llegar hasta 5,0 Voltios maximos , mas que eso lo transistor consume mucha curriente de la fuente  sin mas gaño aparente.
> No olvidar de poner un ejelente dicipador de calor de modo dicipar la caloria generada por lo transistor.
> La tensión de alimentación dese lineal debe quedarse en 13,8 Voltios , esa es una buena tensión donde no hay lo riesgo de dañar prematuramente lo transistor.
> ...



muchas gracias colega, voy a probar subir el voltaje de polarización y te cuento los resultado, la placa la elaboré a doble fas y en fibra de vidrio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2017)

vlayo dijo:


> muchas gracias colega, voy a probar subir el voltaje de polarización y te cuento los resultado, la placa la elaboré a doble fas y en fibra de vidrio.


Debes poner un Amperimetro en série con la alimentación dese lineal , mirar en el y en lo Wattimetro de RF , ambos debem andar juntos , ahora cuando la curriente consumida sube y la potencia de salida nomas debes parar de aumentar la tensión de VGS    
La dica de un mejor aterramento en la tarjeta es fundamental , te ganas y mucho en potenzia y eficienzia !.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sólo tengo 6 a 9 vatios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 21, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9x-MJEs1l4
> 
> Sólo tengo 6 a 9 vatios


Hola caro Don radium98 , ?podrias subir mas  fotos de tu lineal? , la que fue postada no es conpleta.
?Seguro que lo transistor NO es un trucho Chino? , cosa actualmente muy comun.
No me gusta eses capacitores ayustables plastico color café que enpleyaste en tu montagen , desafortunadamente son verdaderas porquerias (basuras) , te recomendo altamente enpleyar capacitores ayustables  con dielectrico hecho en Mica y base ceramica o totalmente ceramicos  o en plasticos mas elaborados ,  eses son de los mejores para andar en RF.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Jun 22, 2017)

Antes de agregar cualquier capacitor variable de salida @ tenia 11 vatios alguien tiene otro diseño de pcb Este transistor es original, pero otras que tengo son falsos como la c1971



yess publicaré más fotos antes y después de realizar modificaciones 
thanks Daniel Lopes yess it is a FRB design anyone done it


----------



## duflos (Ago 21, 2017)

Hola chicos no hay manera de hacerlo andar llegan los voltGes perfectamente pero el integrado ni entivia  serán falsos los rd15 probé 3 y lo mismo ni mosca desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2017)

Hola caro Don duflos , seguro que las islas estan realmente aysladas del plano de tierra , jo recomendo mejorar (aumentar) la area de ayslamento entre els y lo plano tierra.
Con auxilio de una Multimetro ayustado para medir Amperes debes medir la curriente consumida en la rama posictiva (+12V) , a medida en que aumentas la tensión de VGS esa curriente tiene que subir tanbien.
Con una excitación de RF de aomenos 500mW debes tener un bueno aumento en la curriente consumida si conparada a la curriente quiescente (Sin RF aplicada en la entrada).
Cuanto a la posibilidad del transistor RD15 sener un Trucho Chino desafortunadamente eso es perfectamente factible ,yo mismo ya conpre uno asi , o sea el NO anda nin a palos.
La salida es canbiar de fornecedor , de nada adianta insistir en lo mismo error!.
Despues que tu lineal funcionar te recomendo altamente mejorar lo contacto electrico entre lo dicipador de calor y lo plano de tierra de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con auxilio de varios  tornillos mectalicos  , eso mejora mas aun la performance del lineal (Ganancia y rendimento).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Ago 21, 2017)

muchas gracias voy a probar de nuevo todo lo que comentas , las pistas estan aisladas las comprobe con el multrimetro , sospecho del maldito transistor , si alguien sabe donde venden los verdaderos en argentina se lo agradecere desde muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2017)

Cheque con lo multimetro ayustado para medir Volts si realmente hay lo VGS , eso directamente en lo Gate del transistor MosFet RD15!.   
Toque en lo potenciometro y tienes que tener una tensión ayustable entre 0 y 5 Voltios.
Esa medida tiene que sener SIN RF aplicada a lo Lineal.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Ago 22, 2017)

si señor , llega de 0v hasta 5.1 moviendo el potenciometro con todo desconectado ...parece que todo va bien me amplificar jajajaj


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> si señor , llega de 0v hasta 5.1 moviendo el potenciometro con todo desconectado ...parece que todo va bien me amplificar jajajaj


Tienes que medir la curriente consumida por lo Dreno si esa sube a la medida en que aumentas lo VGS , eso sin RF aplicada a ese Lineal.
!Con RF aplicada a la entrada la curriente de Dreno tiener que subir bien!.
Cuanto a un transistor Trucho Chino , tienes que conpra otro  en otra tienda!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Oct 16, 2017)

Hola amigo hoy pude hacer andar el rd15 hice nueva pcb llegaron los nuevos mosfet de otro lugar ya que los anteriores no funcionaban gracias Daniel y a todos los que me dieron una mano ahora sigo con el mrf150 todavía no me llegan los trimmer arco saludosss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigo hoy pude hacer andar el rd15 hice nueva pcb llegaron los nuevos mosfet de otro lugar ya que los anteriores no funcionaban gracias Daniel y a todos los que me dieron una mano ahora sigo con el mrf150 todavía no me llegan los trimmer arco saludosss


!Felicitaciones que tengas logrado ezicto con tu lineal!.
Seres curioso : ese circuito que enpleyaste aun no habia mirado , la Red de adaptación de inpedancias aomenos para mi es rara , se no for de muchas molestias ,, ?podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico o mejor aun donde sacaste el?.
De dejo aca unas dicas : canbie lo trimmer color marron (60pF) por otro mas prolijo (Mica y porcelana) o aomenos igual al trimmer que enpleyaste en la salida de RF.
Con una delgada hoja de cubre (puedes sacar de una PCB virgen) debidamente estañada  cierre la parte superior del plano de tierra que es interronpido por lo proprio transistor RD15 cortocircuitando a con la hoja de cubre estañado  a lo dicipador del transistor con lo auxilio del proprio tornillo de fijación , asi garantizas un mejor aterramento del transistor a la tierra o masa del circuito para la RF y seguramente te gañas un poco de mas potenzia de salida (mas ganancia) .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Oct 16, 2017)

Hola amigo Daniel, realizar el del primer post ósea el del creador del post puse ese trimmer porque es lo que tenía a mano de porcelana me llegan en la semana encargue algunos que llegan junto a los del lineal del mrf150 , el vías lo dejé en 1.5 v por miedo a que se Joda usted que dice se le podría dar más tension? , lo estoy alimentando con 14v desde ya muchas gracias siempre muy atento


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigo Daniel, realizar el del primer post ósea el del creador del post puse ese trimmer porque es lo que tenía a mano de porcelana me llegan en la semana encargue algunos que llegan junto a los del lineal del mrf150 , el vías lo dejé en 1.5 v por miedo a que se Joda usted que dice se le podría dar más tension? , lo estoy alimentando con 14v desde ya muchas gracias siempre muy atento


Bueno ya pude veer transmissores Chinos funcionando con 5,0Voltios en el Gate , pero dudo que lo puebre transistor tenga  vida longa.
La tensión de Gate puede seber aumentada hasta a un punto donde NO hay mas aumento de potenzia de RF en la salida , pero hay si mas consumo en Amperios en la Fuente DC (13,8V).
Determinado ese punto con la ayuda de un Wattimetro mas un Anperimetro debes bajar a una región de operación mas segura.
Tenga en mente que tenperatura y ROE (relación de ondas estacionarias o potenzia reflejada) son los principales enemigos de los tranistores , logico sin hablar en trabajar en condicones fuera de las recomendadas por lo fabricante tipo : potencia maxima de excitación y tensión de alimentación dese transistor.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2017)

Estuve estudiando mejor ese tema  y creo que lo proyecto aportado por Don Driego (post #15) es lo mas prolijo por tener un filtro pasa bajos ya agregado en la salida , asi la medida obtenida en lo Wattimetro es mas fiel (mas correta) por NO conter harmonicos .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola amigo a ver que les parece este diseño ... les parece que va bien ? No he probado todavia antes quería consultar el pcb lo saque del pdf que subieron más arriba desde ya muchas gracias por sus opiniones


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigo a ver que les parece este diseño ... les parece que va bien ? No he probado todavia antes quería consultar el pcb lo saque del pdf que subieron más arriba desde ya muchas gracias por sus opiniones


!Tiene toda pinta que anda bien!.
La recomendación es sienpre que possible for enpleyar una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio (FR4) de double caras y cortocircuitar todos puntos de tierra o masa en las dos caras.
Otra dica es hacer un janper con una delgada hoja de cubre entre lo plano de tierra superior de la trajeta que fue interronpido para puder acomodar lo transistor.
Ese junper debe cortocircuitar tanbien con lo transistor por meo de su tornillo de fijación.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 18, 2017)

Enhorabuena duflos puede compartir con nosotros el pdf del diseño creo que esta última es la frb yo hice sin suerte, ya que he perdido la película puede enviar a nosotros no quiero ver la sintonía de cómo podría ser puesto que también he fallado en obtener más de 10W a 15v y 5v 1.1amp bias


----------



## duflos (Dic 4, 2017)

Hola compañeros aca les dejo el pcb del lineal rd15vhf1 que aparece en el pdf que dejan más arriba anduvo muy bien y gracias a el dato que Daniel me dio, aumento (según el vatimetro) 3 watts más y  sólo estirando un poco la bobina de salida en mi caso dejé el bias en 1.8v como en el comienzo ósea dejé todo tal cual nada más cortocircuito a masa la aleta del transistor como el colega Dani me lo dijo y si que aumentó de 9 o 10 watts se fue a un poco más de 13w, espero les sirve las imágenes y como siempre muchísimas gracias a todos ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola compañeros aca les dejo el pcb del lineal rd15vhf1 que aparece en el pdf que dejan más arriba anduvo muy bien y gracias a el dato que Daniel me dio, aumento (según el vatimetro) 3 watts más y  sólo estirando un poco la bobina de salida en mi caso dejé el bias en 1.8v como en el comienzo ósea dejé todo tal cual nada más cortocircuito a masa la aleta del transistor como el colega Dani me lo dijo y si que aumentó de 9 o 10 watts se fue a un poco más de 13w, espero les sirve las imágenes y como siempre muchísimas gracias a todos ...


Esperimente ayustar la polarización de Bias para una curriente de 500mA ( es la recomendada por lo fabricante) en lo Dreno (+B) SIN RF aplicada (excitador apagado) y despues contenos como te fue.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 6, 2017)

Lo Duflos sobre una imagen clara final para ure amplificador de trabajo rd15 con la salida en el medidor se muestra y es la banda ancha?


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 12, 2017)

Buenas tardes.

¿Teneis alguna referencia de algún vendedor que venda estos transistores ORIGINALES y no truchos? Me estoy animando en experimentar con este transistor.


----------



## kakemarake (Dic 17, 2017)

ami me han tocado dos truchos y ni los he soldado, y encima me dicen que ellos no hablan de marca, llevan el logo  de mitsubihi    pero son que no valdran para nada


----------



## Yaqui (Ene 22, 2018)

Hola, quiero hacer el ampli con el RD15VHf1 y usar la pcb de duflos pero alguien sabe para que sirven las islas marcadas en la foto? y de que potencia deben ser todas las resistencias del divisor de entrada mas o menos petrendo usar de 1 a 1.5 W de entrada y la resistencia del BIAS? gracias


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 24, 2018)

Buenos días, alguien tiene el dato de una casa que venda los capacitores ceramicos?? y quiero saber si alguien tiene un pll para esta placa de 15w....
Gracias.


----------



## juliocel (Ene 24, 2018)

Amigo solo son entra de  rf y salida de derecha a izquierda según diagrama


----------



## Yaqui (Ene 24, 2018)

juliocel dijo:


> Amigo solo son entra de  rf y salida de derecha a izquierda según diagrama



Pero se supone que la rf entra por el divisor de 200mw antes de C1 entre R5 y R4 o 1.5w entre R4 y R3, en esas islas no sé que conecta se hacen jumper hacia la cara de abajo de la pcb? pero se supone que queda aislada del plano de masa no lleva la masa hacia abajo, o no conectan nada y crean una impedancia solo por estar ahí tanto en la entrada como en la salida... no sé a lo mejor las borro antes de imprimir no les veo utilidad


----------



## radium98 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola chicos, necesito ayuda con respecto a la salida de las bobinas y los condensadores de ese amplificador FRB FM, habiendo rd15hvf1 diciendo banda ancha


----------



## radium98 (Oct 5, 2019)

pongo aquí el diseño de pcb si alguien lo necesita .tal vez necesite ser repuesta.9 x 5.5 cm


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 21, 2020)

veo que han tenido bastante botado el tema.
consulta, si el RD15HFV1 se excita con 1,5w
es efectivo entonces esos esquemas donde se indica que 
se puede excitar con 0,200?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> veo que han tenido bastante botado el tema.
> consulta, si el RD15HFV1 se excita con 1,5w
> es efectivo entonces esos esquemas donde se indica que
> se puede excitar con 0,200?
> ...


Hola caro Don kshitoperro2 si tienes aproximadamente unos 200mW en la salida del del excitador debes olvidar los resistores "R3" , "R4" y "R5" y ingresar directamente en lo capacitor "C1".
Lo transistor tiene gananzia suficiente para eleva hasta 15W en la salida.
Haora si tu excitador logra fornir entre 1W hasta 1,5W debes ingresar en "R3" tal cual en lo dibujo arriba.
Los resistores "R3" , "R4" y "R5" cunplen un atenuador de potenzia tipo Pi Grego resistivo.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 21, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don kshitoperro2 si tienes aproximadamente unos 200mW en la salida del del excitador debes olvidar los resistores "R3" , "R4" y "R5" y ingresar directamente en lo capacitor "C1".
> Lo transistor tiene gananzia suficiente para eleva hasta 15W en la salida.
> Haora si tu excitador logra fornir entre 1W hasta 1,5W debes ingresar en "R3" tal cual en lo dibujo arriba.
> Los resistores "R3" , "R4" y "R5" cunplen un atenuador de potenzia tipo Pi Grego resistivo.
> ...




Muchas gracias por la aclaracion, continuare con el ensamblado de los componentes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2020)

Hola a todos , hablando de transistores RD15 jo conpre 20 piezas aca : R$5.19 |[Bens usados] rd15hvf1 rd15hvf1 [175 mhz 520 mhz, 15 w (substituído c1972)] transistor de potência mosfet de silício original de alta qualidade-in Circuitos integrados from Componentes Eletrônicos e Peças on AliExpress
y muy afortunadamente todas funcionan de maravillas o sea NO son falsas.
Lo precio es fantastico ( 1 Triump Dólares cada) o sea diñero para conprar caramelos.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , hablando de transistores RD15 jo conpre 20 piezas aca : R$5.19 |[Bens usados] rd15hvf1 rd15hvf1 [175 mhz 520 mhz, 15 w (substituído c1972)] transistor de potência mosfet de silício original de alta qualidade-in Circuitos integrados from Componentes Eletrônicos e Peças on AliExpress
> y muy afortunadamente todas funcionan de maravillas o sea NO son falsas.
> Lo precio es fantastico ( 1 Triump Dólares cada) o sea diñero para conprar caramelos.
> !Suerte!.
> ...


No tenía idea que en AliExpress vendieran productos de desguace


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No tenía idea que en AliExpress vendieran productos de desguace


Si , y todos  funcionan de 10 , la relación costo/beneficio es ejelente!.
Por incrible que pueda parecer eses conponentes son mas fiables que los 0Km
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 22, 2020)

Gracias por el dato, tenia guardado en favoritos esa misma tienda




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si , y todos  funcionan de 10 , la relación costo/beneficio es ejelente!.
> Por incrible que pueda parecer eses conponentes son mas fiables que los 0Km
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 23, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , hablando de transistores RD15 jo conpre 20 piezas aca : R$5.19 |[Bens usados] rd15hvf1 rd15hvf1 [175 mhz 520 mhz, 15 w (substituído c1972)] transistor de potência mosfet de silício original de alta qualidade-in Circuitos integrados from Componentes Eletrônicos e Peças on AliExpress
> y muy afortunadamente todas funcionan de maravillas o sea NO son falsas.
> Lo precio es fantastico ( 1 Triump Dólares cada) o sea diñero para conprar caramelos.
> !Suerte!.
> ...


Yo estoy alucinando en colores... yo he visto el famoso KIT de emisora PLL de 5 w estereo que lleva el 2SC1971 pero ¡Usado! Asi lo ponen en el kit, y funciona de 10.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 23, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo estoy alucinando en colores... yo he visto el famoso KIT de emisora PLL de 5 w estereo que lleva el 2SC1971 pero ¡Usado! Asi lo ponen en el kit, y funciona de 10.




no recomiendo para nada los kits armables  de aliexpres, compre 5 kits, en 3 tiendas distintas, y un solo kit funciono, luego volvi a comprar en la misma tienda donde compre el kit bueno pero tampoco funciono.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 23, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> no recomiendo para nada los kits armables  de aliexpres, compre 5 kits, en 3 tiendas distintas, y un solo kit funciono, luego volvi a comprar en la misma tienda donde compre el kit bueno pero tampoco funciono.


Pues me pones buen cuerpo jajajaja porque justo ayer acabé de comprar uno, ya que vi que un amigo compró uno y le funcionó perfectamente, de hecho, he visto a gente que esos kits los usa para excitar otros transmisores de mayor potencia.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 23, 2020)

creo que comprar ese kit es apostarle a la suerte 





Andrxx dijo:


> Pues me pones buen cuerpo jajajaja porque justo ayer acabé de comprar uno, ya que vi que un amigo compró uno y le funcionó perfectamente, de hecho, he visto a gente que esos kits los usa para excitar otros transmisores de mayor potencia.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 23, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> creo que comprar ese kit es apostarle a la suerte


Bueno, a ver que nos encontramos... ¿Que problemas habia con los kit que comprastes?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo estoy alucinando en colores... yo he visto el famoso KIT de emisora PLL de 5 w estereo que lleva el 2SC1971 pero ¡Usado! Asi lo ponen en el kit, y funciona de 10.


Entonses y que tal ese aca : R$73.77 |2sc1971 c1971 transistor (usado, pino curto) 50 pçs/lote-in Circuitos integrados from Componentes Eletrônicos e Peças on AliExpress.
Son 0,33 Triumps Dólares cada transistor , voi conprar y despues conto por aca ( foro) como me fue.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 23, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Entonses y que tal ese aca : R$73.77 |2sc1971 c1971 transistor (usado, pino curto) 50 pçs/lote-in Circuitos integrados from Componentes Eletrônicos e Peças on AliExpress.
> Son 0,33 Triumps Dólares cada transistor , voi conprar y despues conto por aca ( foro) como me fue.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




si tiene buenas calificaciones, adelante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> si tiene buenas calificaciones, adelante.


Si , hay buenas calificaciones de un paisano que abrobo la venta y de muchos otros chavos por el mondo!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, a ver que nos encontramos... ¿Que problemas habia con los kit que comprastes?


Tanbien mi quedo curioso a saper lo que se paso
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 23, 2020)

Compre 5 kits de los cuales 4 salieron malos.
Los kits encendian, la pantalla podia cambiar la frecuencia y el volumen, si lo encendia aparentemente todo se veia bien, pero no transmitia.
si le subia el volumen al maximo al equipo de radio de la casa, o al equipo de musica a todo tarro se lograba escuchar un leve ruido con los ritmos de la musica que intentaba transmitir. igual con la radio del telefono, al ponerla al maximo de volumen se escuchaba un tenue ruido que se parecia a la musica que estaba transmitiendo.
Fuentes de poder varias, de 12 volt, 13,8. anteas varias de 1/4 de onda que no me habian fallado con otros transmisores FM.





Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, a ver que nos encontramos... ¿Que problemas habia con los kit que comprastes?






Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si , hay buenas calificaciones de un paisano que abrobo la venta y de muchos otros chavos por el mondo!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> Compre 5 kits de los cuales 4 salieron malos.
> Los kits encendian, la pantalla podia cambiar la frecuencia y el volumen, si lo encendia aparentemente todo se veia bien, pero no transmitia.
> si le subia el volumen al maximo al equipo de radio de la casa, o al equipo de musica a todo tarro se lograba escuchar un leve ruido con los ritmos de la musica que intentaba transmitir. igual con la radio del telefono, al ponerla al maximo de volumen se escuchaba un tenue ruido que se parecia a la musica que estaba transmitiendo.
> Fuentes de poder varias, de 12 volt, 13,8. anteas varias de 1/4 de onda que no me habian fallado con otros transmisores FM.Ver el archivo adjunto 186066


? Y acaso reclamaste con lo fabricante que NO anda lo producto que conpraste?
Hasta onde se es possible charlar con lo vendedor cuando hay problemas , pero hay un tenpo valido para si hacer eso.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 23, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Y acaso reclamaste con lo fabricante que NO anda lo producto que conpraste?
> Hasta onde se es possible charlar con lo vendedor cuando hay problemas , pero hay un tenpo valido para si hacer eso.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.





sí se hablo, con cada vendedor, por medio de aliexpres, ellos estan obligados a devolver el dinero. pero no es lo que uno espera alfinal, lo que uno quiere es el producto. asi que muy mala experiencia comprando kits de alexpres, no asi equipos, los equipos me han salido todos buenos, el de 7, 15, 30 y 50.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 24, 2020)

Bueno no quiero desvirtuar el hilo, yo me decidi a comprar el transmisor porque he visto casos de personas que lo han comprado y les ha funcionado bien, de hecho, uno fué comprado por un antiguo profesor mio para utilizarlo en clase para hacer medidas y pruebas, con instrumental en la mano me dijo que que daba 4 w... al ver esto me decidí y he pedido uno que me llegará en Febrero.

Cuando lo pruebe y monte ya contaremos por aquí que tal...

Y finalmente una pregunta a ksitoperro ¿el transmisor que te funciona que tal la pureza espectral? ¿La sintesis de señal se hace con un BH1415?


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 24, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno no quiero desvirtuar el hilo, yo me decidi a comprar el transmisor porque he visto casos de personas que lo han comprado y les ha funcionado bien, de hecho, uno fué comprado por un antiguo profesor mio para utilizarlo en clase para hacer medidas y pruebas, con instrumental en la mano me dijo que que daba 4 w... al ver esto me decidí y he pedido uno que me llegará en Febrero.
> 
> Cuando lo pruebe y monte ya contaremos por aquí que tal...
> 
> Y finalmente una pregunta a ksitoperro ¿el transmisor que te funciona que tal la pureza espectral? ¿La sintesis de señal se hace con un BH1415?



el kit no era para mi era para un cliente asi que ni idea.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno no quiero desvirtuar el hilo, yo me decidi a comprar el transmisor porque he visto casos de personas que lo han comprado y les ha funcionado bien, de hecho, uno fué comprado por un antiguo profesor mio para utilizarlo en clase para hacer medidas y pruebas, con instrumental en la mano me dijo que que daba 4 w... al ver esto me decidí y he pedido uno que me llegará en Febrero.
> 
> Cuando lo pruebe y monte ya contaremos por aquí que tal...
> 
> Y finalmente una pregunta a ksitoperro ¿el transmisor que te funciona que tal la pureza espectral? ¿La sintesis de señal se hace con un BH1415?


Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx generalmente lo CI enpleyado en eses Kits Chinos  es ese aca : http://www.sintech.com.tw/datasheet/cfp/KT0803M_V1.1.pdf
Personalmente NO me guta el porque es muy "sucio" ( rico en frequenzias espurias) en su salida.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 24, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx generalmente lo CI enpleyado en eses Kits Chinos  es ese aca : http://www.sintech.com.tw/datasheet/cfp/KT0803M_V1.1.pdf
> Personalmente NO me guta el porque es muy "sucio" ( rico en frequenzias espurias) en su salida.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Eso no será un IC de sintesis directa de señal?????? El caso es que mi amigo radioaficionado probó el equipo y dijo que no hacía interferencias a nada... y he visto gente pilotando amplificadores con transistores como el BLY88C usando como excitador ese mismo transmisor. En las fotos se ve un IC que se parece muchisimo al BH1415...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Eso no será un IC de sintesis directa de señal?????? El caso es que mi amigo radioaficionado probó el equipo y dijo que no hacía interferencias a nada... y he visto gente pilotando amplificadores con transistores como el BLY88C usando como excitador ese mismo transmisor. En las fotos se ve un IC que se parece muchisimo al BH1415...


Bueno los Kits Chinos de 5W (con 2SC1971) y de 15W (con RD15 ) seguramente usan ese CI matricula "KT0803M".
Jo ya  probe los dos equipos  y muy desafortunadamente son por demasiados sucios para ir al ether con razonable potenzia ( decenas de Wattios o mas aun).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 24, 2020)

En el esquema original que viene en el pdf, del circuito original del tema salen las pistas separadas de la entrada del 7805, de la seccion del choque, eta bien que las pistas esten separadas? o debe estar india?


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 25, 2020)

Buenas, sin ánimo de desvirtuar el tema he encontrado en internet las serigrafías completas del famoso transmisor de Aliexpress de 5W con el 2SC1971... sin duda un buen material para hacer "ingenieria inversa", aparecen especificados todos los componentes pero no el integrado generador de frecuencia que es obviamente DDS, ahí ya empieza mi preocupación por la pureza de la señal emitida pero bueno, ya veremos que tal responde... También agradecer a kasitoperro y Daniel Lopes sus aportaciones.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 25, 2020)

que gran aporte, muchas gracias, yo dejo el esquematico que me envio el chino, donde igual faltan componentes creo, como por ejemplo el transistor que va justo antes de la inductancia varable de 1971, no aparece este transistor en el esquematico, pero corresponde a un C4767, entiendo un bicho muy raro y escaso. 
El integrado en cuestion aparentemente se llama 8036. en su encapsulado dice "8066 3066 5TCB"




Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, sin ánimo de desvirtuar el tema he encontrado en internet las serigrafías completas del famoso transmisor de Aliexpress de 5W con el 2SC1971... sin duda un buen material para hacer "ingenieria inversa", aparecen especificados todos los componentes pero no el integrado generador de frecuencia que es obviamente DDS, ahí ya empieza mi preocupación por la pureza de la señal emitida pero bueno, ya veremos que tal responde... También agradecer a kasitoperro y Daniel Lopes sus aportaciones.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 25, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> que gran aporte, muchas gracias, yo dejo el esquematico que me envio el chino, donde igual faltan componentes creo, como por ejemplo el transistor que va justo antes de la inductancia varable de 1971, no aparece este transistor en el esquematico, pero corresponde a un C4767, entiendo un bicho muy raro y escaso.
> El integrado en cuestion aparentemente se llama 8036. en su encapsulado dice "8066 3066 5TCB"



Bueno, aunque este tema hable del RD15 estos son unos aportes muy buenos, en principio coinciden cosas respecto de la PCB al esquema, la foto de la PCB que se ve se ve que el que hizo la foto desoldó componentes de forma intencionada para hacer la ingenieria inversa.

Mi obsesión con la pureza espectral viene porque en 2017 compré unos modulos a aliexpress de 100 mW que literalmente, emiten basura, radian ruido blanco, espurias que pese a emitir con 100 mW se escuchaban en 50 mts alrededor de mi casa, una demencia, observo que lleva unos integrados muy raros y que no puedo hacerle fotos porque lo tengo soldado a una PCB pero observo en aliexpress, que al buscar esos mismos modulos veo que en las fotos no llevan los mismos IC que lleva el mio. En las fotos de aliexpress lleva un IC parecido al KT0803, de hecho, estoy experimentando con un transmisor bluetooth con ese chip y no veo grandes problemas de pureza, atacando la salida de RF a un amplificador wideband con el BFR96TS. Por eso digo, a ver si el emisor de 7 W va a emitir basura en un kilómetro jaja.

Una pregunta kasitoperro, estos transmisores van de 76 hasta 108 Mhz. ¿Pese a que seleccionas la frecuencia en el display hay potencia en salida? ¿Si sintonizas 76.00 Mhz oyes algo? A ver si va a ser problemas de comunicacion del micro de control con el ic de síntesis de frecuencia.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 25, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, aunque este tema hable del RD15 estos son unos aportes muy buenos, en principio coinciden cosas respecto de la PCB al esquema, la foto de la PCB que se ve se ve que el que hizo la foto desoldó componentes de forma intencionada para hacer la ingenieria inversa.
> 
> Mi obsesión con la pureza espectral viene porque en 2017 compré unos modulos a aliexpress de 100 mW que literalmente, emiten basura, radian ruido blanco, espurias que pese a emitir con 100 mW se escuchaban en 50 mts alrededor de mi casa, una demencia, observo que lleva unos integrados muy raros y que no puedo hacerle fotos porque lo tengo soldado a una PCB pero observo en aliexpress, que al buscar esos mismos modulos veo que en las fotos no llevan los mismos IC que lleva el mio. En las fotos de aliexpress lleva un IC parecido al KT0803, de hecho, estoy experimentando con un transmisor bluetooth con ese chip y no veo grandes problemas de pureza, atacando la salida de RF a un amplificador wideband con el BFR96TS. Por eso digo, a ver si el emisor de 7 W va a emitir basura en un kilómetro jaja.
> 
> Una pregunta kasitoperro, estos transmisores van de 76 hasta 108 Mhz. ¿Pese a que seleccionas la frecuencia en el display hay potencia en salida? ¿Si sintonizas 76.00 Mhz oyes algo? A ver si va a ser problemas de comunicacion del micro de control con el ic de síntesis de frecuencia.



hay cierta potencia, pero no pedo determinar si es el exitador el que la esta generando, o el rd15, pero cuando enciendo el transmisor, y enciendo la radio en la casa, se escucha un silencio, y ruidos parecidos a la cancion que estoy intentando transmitir. sin embargo nunca e salido mas alla de la cuadra a verificar,  lo haré y me fijare hasta donde abarca este fenomeno.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 25, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> hay cierta potencia, pero no pedo determinar si es el exitador el que la esta generando, o el rd15, pero cuando enciendo el transmisor, y enciendo la radio en la casa, se escucha un silencio, y ruidos parecidos a la cancion que estoy intentando transmitir. sin embargo nunca e salido mas alla de la cuadra a verificar,  lo haré y me fijare hasta donde abarca este fenomeno.


Si quitas el jack por el que ingresas el audio se sigue oyendo ruido o aparece portadora limpia en estereo??? ¿Pudiera ser que nos hicieras un video con lo que te sucede?

¿Eso aparece en la misma frecuencia que eliges en el display?


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Ene 25, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si quitas el jack por el que ingresas el audio se sigue oyendo ruido o aparece portadora limpia en estereo??? ¿Pudiera ser que nos hicieras un video con lo que te sucede?
> 
> ¿Eso aparece en la misma frecuencia que eliges en el display?




el ruido blanco se escucha en la radio inmediatamente al conectar el transmisor, con o sin musica es el mismo fenomeno. Acabo de salir a comprobar, y el ruido blanco es solo en el perimetro de la casa, mas alla ya se pierde, y se escucha nuevamente la estatica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> En el esquema original que viene en el pdf, del circuito original del tema salen las pistas separadas de la entrada del 7805, de la seccion del choque, eta bien que las pistas esten separadas? o debe estar india?


Seguramente lo segundo dibujo es lo correcto , senon lo regulador no recebe energia (12V) para puder regular a 5 Voltios estabilizados.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> "pero corresponde a un C4767, entiendo un bicho muy raro y escaso."


Quizaz nin tanto , mire aca : R$58.38 |2SC4767 C4767 USADO 50 pçs/lote-in Circuitos integrados from Componentes Eletrônicos e Peças on AliExpress
Son aproximadamente 0,2 Triump Dólares cada uno .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 26, 2020)

Volviendo al tema del transmisor de Aliexpress...






El del video dice que no tiene armonicos al contrario que otros transmisores de Aliexpress que como ya conté barren banda y hay un comentario de un usuario que dice que también, no le transmite, le pasa lo mismo que ksitoperro...

En este otro video vemos como utiliza ese transmisor para excitar un amplificador de 100 W!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Volviendo al tema del transmisor de Aliexpress...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La question de frequenzias espureas NO es harmonicos ( 2x , 3x , nx) y si un terrible ruido blanco adentro de la banda de 88 hasta 108MHZ que molesta la recepción  otros radios receptores FM cercano a ese TX chino.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 27, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La question de frequenzias espureas NO es harmonicos ( 2x , 3x , nx) y si un terrible ruido blanco adentro de la banda de 88 hasta 108MHZ que molesta la recepción  otros radios receptores FM cercano a ese TX chino.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Si, eso mismo dice el del video, que con otros transmisores había mucho ruido en la abnda de FM y con este menos, obviamente, con un buen filtro pasa bajos los armonicos por encima de banda quedan suprimidos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si, eso mismo dice el del video, que con otros transmisores había mucho ruido en la abnda de FM y con este menos, obviamente, con un buen filtro pasa bajos los armonicos por encima de banda quedan suprimidos.


Lo filtro pasa bajos resolve lo problema de harmonicos de la frequenzia de transmissión  , peeeero espurios adentro de la banda util de 88 hasta 108MHz NO es nada sinples de resolver.
Haberias de hacer uso de filtros de banda angosta (algunas centienas de Kilociclos) y eso es practicamente inviable en centienas de megahertz.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 11, 2020)

Buenas tardes, resubo el hilo porque he tenido el placer de probar a fondo el famoso transmisor de Aliexpress con el 2C1971 gracias a que un antiguo profesor mío lo ha estado usando para hacer prácticas con los alumnos... me he quedado gratamente sorprendido por la pureza espectral del equipo, debajo de la antena de emisión escaneando con una radio digital, como mucho se percibe algo de ruido alrededor de la frecuencia de transmisión pero en general el comportamiento es hasta mejor que en los transmisores con el BH1415. La prueba se ha hecho también con un analizador de espectros. Para ser una DDS me he quedado bastante sorprendido porque mis experiencias personales con DDS eran nefastas, ruido blanco, espurias, etc


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, resubo el hilo porque he tenido el placer de probar a fondo el famoso transmisor de Aliexpress con el 2C1971 gracias a que un antiguo profesor mío lo ha estado usando para hacer prácticas con los alumnos... me he quedado gratamente sorprendido por la pureza espectral del equipo, debajo de la antena de emisión escaneando con una radio digital, como mucho se percibe algo de ruido alrededor de la frecuencia de transmisión pero en general el comportamiento es hasta mejor que en los transmisores con el BH1415. La prueba se ha hecho también con un analizador de espectros. Para ser una DDS me he quedado bastante sorprendido porque mis experiencias personales con DDS eran nefastas, ruido blanco, espurias, etc





Que significa o que es DDS?


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 11, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> Que significa o que es DDS?


Síntesis Digital Directa, en resumen, la frecuencia de emisión en vez de generarse en un VCO - Oscilador Controlado por Tensión con un varicap y un PLL se genera directamente con un circuito integrado de forma digital.

De todas maneras Daniel seguro que nos ilustra mejor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Síntesis Digital Directa, en resumen, la frecuencia de emisión en vez de generarse en un VCO - Oscilador Controlado por Tensión con un varicap y un PLL se genera directamente con un circuito integrado de forma digital.
> 
> De todas maneras Daniel seguro que nos ilustra mejor.


Bueno , hasta onde se "DDS" es una técnica digital de sintesis de frequenzia donde su funcionamento es basado en una varrdura de  endereços de una memoria.
En cada posición de memoria hay un valor numerico grabado , ese valor aumenta en un rictimo senoidal hasta un punto maximo y despues descrece hasta un punto minimo y asi seguindo por adelante hasta conpor un ciclo de la senoide.
Eses dados son enbiados a un DAC ( conbersor digital para analogico) y en su salida tenemos la frequenzia deseada ya senoidal faltando solamente pasar por un filtro pasa bajos para rechazar la frequenzia de amustreo ( esa en lo minimo 2X la frequenzia deseada).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 24, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos los foreros, bueno, pues ya me ha llegado de China el famoso emisor de Aliexpress de 5 W y en general, cumple con lo que promete, y creo que da mucho más de 5 W, diría que puede rozar los 8 W aunque cuando aumento la potencia de salida mucho, por motivos que desconozco, la potencia se interrumpe, yo lo tengo sobre unos 4 W y si es verdad que como Daniel predijo, lanza ruido blanco pero no es mucho, como yo pensaba. Y se calienta mucho mucho...

Lo que si pienso es que en estos kits, a la hora de soldar la parte relativa al display o al microcontrolador puede haber algún problema de estática, por eso he utilizado un soldador el que al calentarlo mucho, lo cortaba de la red y así hacía las soldaduras más críticas, un truco que ya se habló de él en este foro para hacer soldaduras en los transistores MOSFET.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 24, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos los foreros, bueno, pues ya me ha llegado de China el famoso emisor de Aliexpress de 5 W y en general, cumple con lo que promete, y creo que da mucho más de 5 W, diría que puede rozar los 8 W aunque cuando aumento la potencia de salida mucho, por motivos que desconozco, la potencia se interrumpe, yo lo tengo sobre unos 4 W y si es verdad que como Daniel predijo, lanza ruido blanco pero no es mucho, como yo pensaba. Y se calienta mucho mucho...
> 
> Lo que si pienso es que en estos kits, a la hora de soldar la parte relativa al display o al microcontrolador puede haber algún problema de estática, por eso he utilizado un soldador el que al calentarlo mucho, lo cortaba de la red y así hacía las soldaduras más críticas, un truco que ya se habló de él en este foro para hacer soldaduras en los transistores MOSFET.


Mantengano bien refrigerado y creo que la potenzia de salida si mantiene estable.
No es una buena onda andar a mas de 5W de salida , asi estresa desnecesariamente lo transistor del paso final de RF y sin cualquer gaño de alcançe a la redonda.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Mar 21, 2020)

Bueno después de meses finalmente no pude hacer funcionar el amplificador lineal que se anunciaba en la primera pagina de este hilo.

Lo siguiente intente contactar a los chinos para que me mandaran esquemas pedir sugerencias en todos lados, y logré hacer funcionar los transmisores chinos que me habian llegado "malos" debo decir que fue solo negligencia de los chinos, me devolvieron el dinero de todos los transmisores, pero fue por estupidez suya al no saber lo que venden. de los 3 transmisores que me llegaron pude hacer funcionar 2 los que ya vendi por lo demas.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 22, 2020)

Buenas noches ksitoperro, ¿cuales eran los problemas que impedían que tu transmisor funcionase? A mi me funcionó de primera pero la pureza espectral no es gran cosa, genera algo de ruido blanco en la banda de FM.


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Mar 22, 2020)

En ocaciones anteriores con otros TXs chinos yo habia aprendido que habia que calibrar bien el volumen de la fuente de sonido los microfonos, y el volumen del mismo transmisor para que sonara bien. pero en el caso de los tres ultimos que compré, el problema estaba en que los tx no transmitian si el volumen del TX desde su pantalla no estaba en 20* si el volumen estaba en cualquier otro volumen los TX no transmitian nada.  Los TX transmitian unicamente si el volumen estaba en 20* 





Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas noches ksitoperro, ¿cuales eran los problemas que impedían que tu transmisor funcionase? A mi me funcionó de primera pero la pureza espectral no es gran cosa, genera algo de ruido blanco en la banda de FM.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 22, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> En ocaciones anteriores con otros TXs chinos yo habia aprendido que habia que calibrar bien el volumen de la fuente de sonido los microfonos, y el volumen del mismo transmisor para que sonara bien. pero en el caso de los tres ultimos que compré, el problema estaba en que los tx no transmitian si el volumen del TX desde su pantalla no estaba en 20* si el volumen estaba en cualquier otro volumen los TX no transmitian nada.  Los TX transmitian unicamente si el volumen estaba en 20*


Eso es verdad a mi me paso que si paso el volumen de 20 dejaba de escucharse, concretamente, se oia silencio... también decir que los colores de los conectores están cambiados, el ROSA es la entrada de linea y el VERDE es la entrada de micro. Ojo a esto porque puede causar confusión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2020)

kshitoperro2 dijo:


> Bueno después de meses finalmente no pude hacer funcionar el amplificador lineal que se anunciaba en la primera pagina de este hilo.
> 
> Lo siguiente intente contactar a los chinos para que me mandaran esquemas pedir sugerencias en todos lados, y logré hacer funcionar los transmisores chinos que me habian llegado "malos" debo decir que fue solo negligencia de los chinos, me devolvieron el dinero de todos los transmisores, pero fue por estupidez suya al no saber lo que venden. de los 3 transmisores que me llegaron pude hacer funcionar 2 los que ya vendi por lo demas.


Hola a todos , caro Don kshitoperro2 por lo que veo en la foto arriba lo transistor si queda muuuy alto y lo dicipador de calor "volando".
La dica que te dejo aca es fijar bien lo dicipador de calor a la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con tornillos y garantizar un bueno contacto electrico entre las dos partes.
Lo transistor 2SC1971 si quedara bien cercano a la tarjeta de circuito , su patas bien chicas y lo dicipador de calor bien aterrizado seguramente la potenzia de salida aumenta con esas recomendacioes.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola colegas del foro, realizo esta pregunta referido a los dos posibles diseños con este transistor mosfet. La pregunta es que pro y contras tiene un diseño con control del bias y otro que no lo tenga?. posteo dos fotos a modo de ejemplo. Ambos son posteos del foro, gracias a los amigos que levantaron circuitos "gallego y otro".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola caro Don sonidoyluz , lo que se pasa es que con polarización DC en el Gate del transistor si logra mas ganancia o sea si puede excitar con bien minus potenzia para un mismo nivel de salida.
Ya con polarización "cero" lo transistor funciona en clase "C" o sea lo proprio sinal de RF auctopolariza lo transistor , peeero eso necesita de mucho mas sinal aun en la entrada para funcionar si cuando conparado a un diseño con polarización DC .
Desejo tener quitado aomenos parte de tu enquietude con esa explicación , dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto platicar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Jul 22, 2020)

GRacias Daniel. Tu eres una eminencia !.. siempre leo tus respuestas y sigo todos tus consejos. Pronto voy a postear diferentes pruebas con mediciones de ambos circuitos.Saludos Atte!


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hola amigos tanto tiempo, bueno les comento que el logré dominar el asunto de los circuitos de los transmisores chinos, tanto que logré hacer pequeños instructivos y vender varias unidades, es mas creo que abriré un tema dedicado a ésto en especifico, por otro lado necesito de su inmensa sabiduría. Me salió un cliente que dice que el transmisor que usa RD15HVF1 , a medida que va subiendo de frecuencia, la potencia que le muestra su Wattimetro decae. Por lo que solo puede lograr los 15 W al principio de la banda en los 88 MHz, y a medida que avanza hacia los 100 MHz o 105 MHz, la potencia disminuye, según el, a menos de 8 W. Esto ocurre en realidad? Que me dicen? Debo asegurar que la fuente DC esta bien regulada y filtrada. y suministra hasta 10 Amperes a 13.8 V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2020)

Hola caro Don kshitoperro2 debes medir la potenzia de salida de tu TX en un Wattimetro idoneo para VHF y una carga fictia de 50R tanbien idonea para VHF.
Caso realmente lo TX cae potenzia en lo final de la banda puedes con auxilio del Wattimetro ayustar los tornillos mectalicos que hay en las bobinas color verde de modo a lograr aumentar la potenzia.
Puedes tanbien apretar o separar al azar las espiras de las bobinas del paso final hasta la salida de antena , sienpre si guiando por la aguja del Wattimetro para sacar lo maximo de salida.
Lo transistor excitador ( mas parece un BC548  bien gordo) generalmente si recalienta en demasiado cuando funcionado, un dicipador de calor mectalico es muy bienvenido aca.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 13, 2020)

Buenas, con MUCHO cuidado, retoca la bobina de color verde con ayuda de un destornillador fino, repito, con mucho cuidado hasta lograr la potencia deseada que son los 15 W... esa bobina si no me equivoco es el acoplo de la fase previa con el RD15, en mi transmisor de 5 W que lleva el 2SC1971 pasaba lo mismo, según la frecuencia tenía que retocarlo. Pero a mi ese transmisor no me gusta lanza ruido blanco aunque a poca amplitud, pero lo lanza.


----------



## duflos (Sep 13, 2020)

Siga los pasos de Daniel tiene que funcionar...


----------



## Anibal r zarate (Ene 27, 2021)

*H*ola amigo*,* tengo un problema con ésta placa del trasmisor*,* no logro sacarle más de 4 *W* con 13 *V* y el transistor es RD15 *¿Q*ue puede ser que ande mal y cuando conecto la antena me baja a 1 *W ?*


----------



## radium98 (Ene 28, 2021)

FRB ?


----------



## duflos (Ene 28, 2021)

puede poner una imagen mas clara ? con cuanto lo esta excitando ? el bias cuanto esta ? que consumo tiene ? la fuente de cuantos ampers es ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

Hola a todos , de acuerdo con Don duflos la foto posteada si queda muy desfocada y eso obstaculiza veer cualquer possible problema.
Se no for de muchas molestias , caro Don Anibal r zarate , ? podrias subir fotos de tu montagen con mas clareza?
!Gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Ene 28, 2021)

Hola Anibal, subi una foto como la gente!!!... en foco.. antes yo tenia que sacar foto.. mandar a revelar en papel y luego escanear.. para asi tener una imagen digital.. ahora esta todo en un celular y lo hacen mal.... . asi todos te ayudamos, creo que compraste el transmisor del fabricante de bella vista?


----------



## radium98 (Ene 29, 2021)

Anibal foto es sólo la radio libre Berkeley FRB con que añadir un condensador varibale y una bobina adicional en la salida, y sin el atenuador de entrada


----------



## Rene Felgueras (Nov 27, 2021)

aure dijo:


> Hola chevitron que tal.
> 
> te pregunte lo anterior, que he citado y no me has dicho nada, me lo podias aclarar, pues esas no son fotos de lo que tu dices que has hecho. si no es molestia pon unas fotos del amplificador que has hecho tu y asi salimos de dudas con los tamaños y las bobinas serie o derivacion.
> 
> ...


Consulta de principiante.... si tengo un transmisor de 7 w...y le cambio el mosfet por el Rd15hvf1.que es de 15 watt...funciona con esta potencia...o quemaria todo el circuito del transmisor???


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2021)

Rene Felgueras dijo:


> Consulta de principiante.... si tengo un transmisor de 7 w...y le cambio el mosfet por el Rd15hvf1.que es de 15 watt...funciona con esta potencia...o quemaria todo el circuito del transmisor???


1) Puede que se queme
2) Puede que funcione sin cambio de potencia
3) Puede que funcione con cambio de potencia
4) Puede que se queme la fuente de alimentación
5) Todas las anteriores

Como Dijo _Confucio_ (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"Para opinar sobre un circuito, hay que conocer de que circuito se trata"_


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2021)

Hola a todos , yo ariesgaria decir que :
Puede quedarse na misma potencia de salida ,o puede sener que diminua la potenzia de salida debido a la desadaptación de inpedancias o gaño de potenzia distinto de cada transistor.
!No creo que si queme nada , savo se lo nuevo transistor for idoneo y NO un Trucho Chino , cosa muy conmum actualmente!
!Enfin habrias que testear en la practica por cuenta y risco totalmente tujo!
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 27, 2021)

Rene Felgueras dijo:


> Consulta de principiante.... si tengo un transmisor de 7 w...y le cambio el mosfet por el Rd15hvf1.que es de 15 watt...funciona con esta potencia...o quemaria todo el circuito del transmisor???


Hay que ver que tipo de transistor lleva el de 7 W, si lleva el 2SC1971 ni lo intentes, en ese caso se podría cambiar por el 2SC1972 que da 15 W y diría que se quedaría casi igual al requerir ese mayor excitación para obtener esos 15 watios. Para que funcione el RD15 en un circuito diseñado para funcionar con un transistor bipolar NPN, se necesita una red de polarización diferente. Si lleva el mosfet RD06HVF1 estaría en duda al tener supongo diferente bias, no creo que el cambio merezca la pena en el mejor de los casos se quedará con la misma potencia de salida que antes porque al fin y al cabo, para llegar a los 15 W necesita mayor excitación y eso implica un rediseño completo del circuito no solo de caracterización sino hasta de dimensionado de fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2021)

Hola a todos , sinplesmente canbiar de transistor y nada mas NO garantiza en nada que funcione como si quieres o sea lo double de la potenzia final en la salida.
Distintos transistores tienem distintas inpedancias de entrada y salida , eso tanbien es valido para su ganancia en dB , portanto sinplesmente  canbiar un transistor por otro "mas" fuerte NO significa nada en concreto.
Es nesesario rediseñar las redes de adapatción de inpedancias tanto de entrada como de salida , aumentar proporcionalmente la potenzia de excitación , rediseñar la capacidad de potenzia de la fuente de alimentación DC para lo nuevo regimen , etc , etc , etc..........
Doblar la potenzia de salida significa adicionar +3dB y eso NO es nada si quieres mas alcance a la redonda de tu emisor de radio.
Para si doblar la distancia a la redonda debes ao minimo  cuadruplicar la potencia transmitida , eso porque la atenuación de la energia de RF transmitida en lo espacio libre (ether) es de -6dB con lo double de la distancia ,y como 6dB es 4X ( cuatro veses) ...................
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 14, 2022)

Buenas tardes, resubo el hilo para aportar una información muy interesante.

En una emisora donde colaboro, hay un transmisor de 7 W como del que se ha hablado en este hilo con el 2SC1971 de Mitsubishi. Después de más de 9 meses de trabajo continuo (con su ventilador colocado), el transmisor presenta una abundante pérdida de potencia e inestabilidad de esta.

Me llevo el transmisor a mi laboratorio donde detecto que los condensadores electrolíticos que se utilizan en este equipo son de una calidad ínfima, los sustituyo por otros de mejor calidad comprobados previamente con medidor de ESR y capacímetro.

Pero aunque la cosa mejora, la inestabilidad y pérdida de potencia sigue. Noto que si disparo con nieve líquida el 2SC9018, la potencia de golpe se recupera para perderse conforme este transistor, en su versión SMD se va calentando, alcanzando unas temperaturas de vértigo. Al ver esto, pienso que el circuito está mal diseñado y el transistor trabaja forzado con una tensión de colector-emisor demasiado elevada que hace que el transistor trabaje forzado sin suponer esto un incremento en su ganancia.

Así que pruebo a sustituir en el circuito R3 de 100 ohmios, por una resistencia de 330 ohmios. Esa resistencia es SMD así que con mucha pericia logro soldarla... y ¡Bingo! el transmisor recupera los 7 watios y en esta ocasión, el 2SC9018 no se sobrecalienta. Después de mucho tiempo probándolo, se confirma que la reparación ha sido exitosa.

Publico de nuevo el esquema por si alguien lo necesitara, sé que este hilo trata de transmisores con el transistor RD15HVF1 pero como se ha hablado largo y tendido sobre el transmisor de 7 watios publico está valiosa información aquí.


----------

